Ask HN: What kind of Ethereum project(s) is Microsoft Working on? - max_
======
miguelrochefort
What?

~~~
joefarish
Ethereum is a public blockchain platform with programmable transaction
functionality -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethereum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethereum)

~~~
miguelrochefort
I know exactly what Ethereum is. I'm wondering why OP assumes that Microsoft
is working on "some kind of Ethereum project"

~~~
detaro
Maybe because they read about the Microsoft partnership with Consensys and
their Blockchain tools on Azure, but as far as I can tell Microsoft only
provides hosting and some Marketing there.

[http://www.itworldcanada.com/article/microsoft-brings-
ethere...](http://www.itworldcanada.com/article/microsoft-brings-ethereum-
blockchain-tech-to-the-mainstream/381374)

[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/545806/microsoft-bets-
tha...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/545806/microsoft-bets-that-bitcoin-
style-blockchains-will-be-big-business/)

